# Uwłaszczenie nomenklatury



## bruno321

Dzień dobry,

trafiłem do tego wyrażenia czytając artykuł w gazecie. Nie znałem tego pojęcia, ale ma artykuł na Wikipedzie. Jak by się przetłumaczył na angielski?

Dziękuję bardzo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bruno321 said:


> Dzień dobry,
> 
> trafiłem do tego wyrażenia czytając artykuł w gazecie. Nie znałem tego pojęcia, ale ma artykuł na Wikipedzie. Jak by się przetłumaczył na angielski?
> 
> Dziękuję bardzo.


Trudno przetłumaczyć to na angielski. Uwłaszczenie to przekazanie komuś własności (transfer of property), stosowane po raz pierwszy w XIX wieku, kiedy chłopi (paesants) „dostali” uprawianą przez siebie ziemię na własność. Faktycznie dostali nie za darmo.

„Nomenklatura”* to warstwa rządząca w kraju o ustroju jednopartyjnym (ruling elite in a country ruled by one party), albo w kraju o partii dominującej. Elita ta tworzona jest przez rządzącą partię z wiernych sobie obywateli.

 „Uwłaszczenie nomenklatury” nastąpiło w krajach dawnego ZSRR (Soviet Union) po upadku komunizmu. Członkowie byłej elity kupili za bezcen (almost for nothing) kopalnie, fabryki, ziemię i inne dobra.

Obecnie rządząca partia w Polsce lansuje pogląd, że to samo nastąpiło w Polsce, ale sprawa jest bardzo sporna.

* Rozwój znaczenie słowa „Nomenklatura” to "lista nazw"  (terminology) -> "lista nazwisk osób" -> "lista nazwisk osób uprzywilejowanych"


----------



## bruno321

Dziękuję za wytłumaczenie! Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny jeżeli ktoś by znalazł jakieś krótkie wyrażenie po angielsku dla tego pojęcia.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> „Uwłaszczenie nomenklatury” nastąpiło w krajach dawnego ZSRR (Soviet Union) po upadku komunizmu. Członkowie byłej elity kupili za bezcen (almost for nothing) kopalnie, fabryki, ziemię i inne dobra.
> Obecnie rządząca partia w Polsce lansuje pogląd, że to samo nastąpiło w Polsce, ale sprawa jest bardzo sporna.


Przy czym "sporna sprawa" oznacza tylko tyle, że są osoby, które się z tą tezą nie zgadzają, a nie że takie zjawisko nie miało miejsca. 
Oczywiście, w Polsce nie odbywało się to na taką skalę, jak na Wschodzie, ale o samym zjawisku pisano już w latach 90-tych. Także o konkretnych przypadkach i chyba nawet Wyborczej zdarzało się na ten temat pisywać. Więcej na ten temat tutaj: Uwłaszczenie nomenklatury – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia. 



bruno321 said:


> Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny jeżeli ktoś by znalazł jakieś krótkie wyrażenie po angielsku dla tego pojęcia.


Google podpowiada "enfranchisement of the nomenclature", ale biorąc pod uwagę różnice znaczeń pomiędzy "nomenklaturą" w ww. sensie, a "nomenclature", jest to tylko kalka językowa, która niczego nie objaśnia, więc i tak trzeba wiedzieć, o co chodzi. Google znalazł ten zwrot w całych pięciu źródłach, głównie polskich.  Niewiele bardziej popularne jest "nomenclature enfranchisement", obarczone tym samym problemem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Przy czym "sporna sprawa" oznacza tylko tyle, że są osoby, które się z tą tezą nie zgadzają, a nie że takie zjawisko nie miało miejsca.
> Oczywiście, w Polsce nie odbywało się to na taką skalę, jak na Wschodzie, ale o samym zjawisku pisano już w latach 90-tych. Także o konkretnych przypadkach i chyba nawet Wyborczej zdarzało się na ten temat pisywać. Więcej na ten temat tutaj: Uwłaszczenie nomenklatury – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia.


Nie było moim zamiarem rozpętywanie polemik politycznych, więc użyłem słowa „sporny”, żeby podkreślić, że nie ma zgody co do wielkości tego zjawiska w Polsce, bez wchodzenia w szczegóły i zajmowania stanowiska.
Pojęcie „uwłaszczenie nomenklatury” jest z reguły rozumiane jako zjawisko *masowego* przywłaszczenia sobie własności państwowej przez osoby prywatne, które należały do „nomenklatury”, i jako takie wystąpiło na pewno w wielu krajach byłego Związku Radzieckiego. Nikt na razie nie udowodnił, że coś takiego wydarzyło się w Polsce. Prawdziwy zasięg nieprawidłowości podczas reprywatyzacji w Polsce nie jest znany, i  ten fakt jest wykorzystywany do celów propagandy politycznej polegającej na insynuacjach o ich rzekomej masowości.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bruno321 said:


> Dziękuję za wytłumaczenie! Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny jeżeli ktoś by znalazł jakieś krótkie wyrażenie po angielsku dla tego pojęcia.


Krótko się nie da, tak jak nie da się przetłumaczyć na polski jednym słowem "serendipity", "saudade" ani "sisu".


----------



## bruno321

Faktycznie, sądzę, że ,,nomenklatura'' się rozumie po angielsku tak samo. Owszem, słowo nawet się znajduję w słowniku Oxford:

*nomenklatura*


*NOUN*

1(in the former Soviet Union) the system whereby influential posts in government and industry were filled by Party appointees.

_‘the system of nomenklatura, which reserves important appointments to the Party apparatus’_


1.1 Those people appointed to posts in government or industry under the nomenklatura system.
_‘most of the caviar was kept for the nomenklatura’_


Na przykład ja, pochodząc daleko od krajach Europy centralnej i wschodniej, znałem to pojęcie od dawna, a bym używał go z niektórymi bez wracania uwagi. Problem to raczej ,,uwłaszczenie'', może bo słowa ,,enfranchisement'' po angielsku nie znałem  ,,Enfranchisement of the nomenklatura'' nie dość ekspresywny...


----------



## Ben Jamin

bruno321 said:


> Faktycznie, sądzę, że ,,nomenklatura'' się rozumie po angielsku tak samo. Owszem, słowo nawet się znajduję w słowniku Oxford:
> 
> 
> 
> Na przykład ja, pochodząc daleko od krajach Europy centralnej i wschodniej, znałem to pojęcie od dawna, a bym używał go z niektórymi bez wracania uwagi. Problem to raczej ,,uwłaszczenie'', może bo słowa ,,enfranchisement'' po angielsku nie znałem  ,,Enfranchisement of the nomenklatura'' nie dość ekspresywny...


Wydaje mi się, że to słowo jest jednak obce dla większości ludzi w krajach anglojęzycznych i tylko ludzie oczytani w politologii i historii najnowszej Europy środkowej i wschodniej zrozumieją je bez objaśnień. Zależy więc dla kogo piszesz. Jeżeli chodzi o "enfranchisment" to jego znaczenie nie będzie zupełnie jasne bez dodania w jaki sposób zostało dokonane.


----------

